# Standard Super Dimensions



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A standard medium is 6 5/8". WIth the standard 6 1/4" frames this 3/8" space.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

For convenience you can just copy and paste...

Brand - 
Size/type - 
Lumber thickness -

Outside dimensions
A length - 
B Width - 
C Height - 

Frame rest
D depth - 
E recess -


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

David, one most critical dimension you are not asking for according to the drawing is the inside to inside of the frame rests. Outside dimension of the box is not critical.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I believe some manufacturers make their frame rests only 5/8" deep instead of 3/4", correct? I have made my own boxes using the 5/8" deep frame rest, but now I wish I would have made them another 1/8" deeper.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

crofter said:


> David, one most critical dimension you are not asking for according to the drawing is the inside to inside of the frame rests. Outside dimension of the box is not critical.


What do think that measurement should be?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You may be interested in this article published in Bee Culture regarding size variations amoung various major manufacturers:

http://www.beeculture.com/content/beespacearticle.pdf
I could be mistaken, but I believe the author is Beesource member _Jim 134_.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

crofter said:


> David, one most critical dimension you are not asking for according to the drawing is the inside to inside of the frame rests. Outside dimension of the box is not critical.


You are correct in that the lumber dimension or inside dimensions should be mentioned. I guess I was assuming 3\4" stock. However if the outside dimensions are too big then covers may not fit.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

jmgi said:


> I believe some manufacturers make their frame rests only 5/8" deep instead of 3/4", correct? I have made my own boxes using the 5/8" deep frame rest, but now I wish I would have made them another 1/8" deeper.


That my friend is really the main point. I want to sell 8 frame medium nucs that people will be able to super with store bought hive bodies — which differ in how deep the frame rests are cut.

One reason I make mine like I do is so that I can use a plain old flat slab of material for tops and bottoms when I need to.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

jmgi said:


> What do think that measurement should be?


19 1\8" works.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> You may be interested in this article published in Bee Culture regarding size variations amoung various major manufacturers:
> 
> http://www.beeculture.com/content/beespacearticle.pdf
> I could be mistaken, but I believe the author is Beesource member _Jim 134_.


Very helpful. And it gives me confidence that I probably won't do any worse than the "experts" have. It's nuts that there isn't a hard fast standard for this stuff.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

19 1/8" is the correct dimension for the inside to inside of the frame rest area. The depth of the ledge is not so critical unless you go beyond the 5/8 to 3/4" range.

If you use unplaned lumber it can sometimes be a tad over 1" and it is true then that standard telescope tops wont fit. I have a few like that. Regardless the inside (on the long dimension for the frame) must be correct.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

crofter said:


> 19 1/8" is the correct dimension for the inside to inside of the frame rest area. The depth of the ledge is not so critical unless you go beyond the 5/8 to 3/4" range.
> 
> If you use unplaned lumber it can sometimes be a tad over 1" and it is true then that standard telescope tops wont fit. I have a few like that. Regardless the inside (on the long dimension for the frame) must be correct.


If all of the boxes are the same then the depth of the frame rest is not too critical, but if you are using a mix then it is.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

That's exactly why I wish I would have made my boxes with 3/4 deep frame rests instead of 5/8, because I have thought about switching over to migratory tops which lay flat on the top of the box with no rim on the underside, and you have a better beespace then. I hate afterthoughts.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

the concep it bee space abouve the bars, or beespace below the bars. seen both. prefer it on top for bees. bottom for honey... can't have both though.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

jmgi said:


> That's exactly why I wish I would have made my boxes with 3/4 deep frame rests instead of 5/8, because I have thought about switching over to migratory tops which lay flat on the top of the box with no rim on the underside, and you have a better beespace then. I hate afterthoughts.


Like gmcharlie referred to you can't really have both. If your frames hang perfectly in the center of the box it gives you 3/16" above and below the frames. Which in theory will work, but in the real world it is small enough to damage a queen, and when you get a little propolis in the mix or a warped frame it is too tight for bees - but just right for hive beetles. It is probably best for them to be a little lower so that migratory covers work better without creating beetle space - and just always use a regular bottom board. No matter what - it is a bit of a trade off.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

David, 
Before I started building my own boxes all of the boxes I purchased had a 5/8" deep frame rest. I copied that pattern on all the boxes I've built since for compatibility and maintaining a proper bee space between boxes. If you are planning to build boxes to "sell" I would recommend sticking with the 5/8" depth for your customers. "None" of the boxes I purchased had a 3/4" frame rest depth, so I think the odds of you matching your customers dimensions are much higher using 5/8".


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I disagree Mike, I think your better off at the 3/4 most commercial guys use the deper so you have bee space on top with migratory covers. If your selling them you could offer both!


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

gmcharlie said:


> If your selling them you could offer both!


That sounds like a great option.


----------

